# will the Galaxy s3 have the same developer support as the nexus?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So first off let me say that i LOOOVVVEE my galaxy nexus a lot. I got it the first day it came out and actually showed up to my local radio shack as soon as it opened to get it. After about 6 or so months with it ive really been getting down about the battery life on this phone. I also was unfortunate enough to get a burn in as well =/ other then those 2 things i constantly flash new roms and themes and that alone makes having this phone worth wild. As people may already know the gs3 came out and they say that the battery life on the phone is amazing even with very heavy usage and its fairly easy to make the phone last through out the day. I also got turned on with the fact that there camera is way better as well on the phone. My only concern is if the phone will have as much developer support for it like it does the galaxy nexus does.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No (non-nexus) device will have the support a Nexus device does.


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Sadly only nexus phones have the massive developer support. The common trend shows that. Doesn't mean that the SG3 won't have good developer support, just not to the same level as any nexus.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The S2 had/has pretty good support, but you'll probably end up waiting at least a few months after it comes out if you want some sort of non-touchwiz ROM.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

The s2 international. The ones that came to the us didnt have anything special. OP look at it this way, if its got good specs and its an international device it will have good support. Look at the sensation. Its old, but its got 2 cores and decent gpu and its international. Dev's are still developing for it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

With more Nexi around the corner, I'd have a real hard time dropping $800 bones on a phone with an overlay.

(Idek if that Nexus rumor was true though, but god I hope it is and they hit in Q4, haha.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I'd look to the galaxy s2 on different carriers, if that's the sort of s3 you are going for, or the international s2 if you are going for an unlocked s3, to see what sort of development they have to get an idea of what the sort of development you might get.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Let me check my magic 8 ball...."Definitely Maybe"


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say it is pretty much a definite that the bigger names in ROMs will be on this phone, as for some of the guys that just work on their stuff by themselves, that's hard to say.

Something like AOKP, CM, maybe even MIUI will probably be on this phone at some point. If you think about it, this is still one of the few devices to have ics, and I have been dying to get my hands on something with that for awhile because the nexus did not appeal to me.

There are always going to be devs for phones, but the community for this will not be as huge as the nexus, but that also doesn't mean it will suck.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

well with the millions of pre orders, it is a sure thing there will be a whole lot more of these on the street than the GNEX. So they may have a large dev community even if it is small by percentage of users.


----------



## --GNex-- (Feb 29, 2012)

The community will be even bigger then on the Nexus ! I was so dissapointed when I saw how many roms are out there for the S2 after I sold it...on my GNex GSM there are maybe 4 Roms which are...interesting...

Im so happy with my S3 Now and cant wait for the next roms...running already Omega Rom 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

if it matters to anyone, upgrading now, rather than later means keeping your unlimited plan than not keeping it.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> if it matters to anyone, upgrading now, rather than later means keeping your unlimited plan than not keeping it.


What this guy said.

I personally just preordered the 32gig for the full retail price, but i plan on craigslisting my thunderbolt with all its accessories to pay for part of it and turning in my vacation pay at work. Its got the specs to be an amazing phone, and you can't argue with 2 gigs of ram.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

--GNex-- said:


> The community will be even bigger then on the Nexus ! I was so dissapointed when I saw how many roms are out there for the S2 after I sold it...on my GNex GSM there are maybe 4 Roms which are...interesting...
> 
> Im so happy with my S3 Now and cant wait for the next roms...running already Omega Rom
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Team Liquid supports Maguro. Its definitely interesting from what Liquid users tell us. Flash it any? See you on the unlocked GSM Siii

The siii will have one of the most competitive Development boards in the Android cmty at large

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

amplified said:


> Team Liquid supports Maguro. Its definitely interesting from what Liquid users tell us. Flash it any? See you on the unlocked GSM Siii
> 
> The siii will have one of the most competitive Development boards in the Android cmty at large
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Seriously I don't care about anything else, if there is a liquid for vzw s3!... I've stayed with liquid on the toro from day 1 and I would be ecstatic if it came to the s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I've wondered about this in general as more and more powerful phones with unlocked bootloaders are/will be coming to market. There's still something to be said for a device manufacturer planning for a device to be modifiable...I think that's what the massive gap in developer support between the previous Nexi and other phones was. My point is that with that gap closing/other phones being more open, will it just come down to numbers to determine what devices have the most support? Or will the "spirit" of a true dev phone count for more than hardware specs?

The old Nexus S has more support than some new devices. I don't know. It's complicated and I'm worried that coupled with the constant deluge of new phones will dilute things.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

almost exactly the same on all 4 major us carriers and one of if not the most anticipqted android device of the year, unlocked bootloader....this baby will be just fine when it comes to development


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

We all know most devs are not one phone people. Take Liquid for instace how many phones does he dev? I see many devs working on this phone and still work on the nexus. Heck liquid is still trying to get ics on the bolt. Sure its more of a side project but I bet its the challenge of seeing if he can do it that he loves.

I have a feeling this sgs3 will surpise many people. Just because a phone says nexus. Dont make it the best phone out there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

if u have steavespear ull have a good developer


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

With the hype so far, this looks to be the phone to have for the rest of this year... I expect the developers to jump on this one and have a larger dev community for this then anything else currently.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Support will be there








Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone wondering how much USCC is going to be charging for the S3? $249 for the 16GB and $299 for 32GB. You heard it here first. They will announce this June 12th


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Will the Sg3 be as development friendly as we think? Is the nexus still the choice?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally believe that anything with a nexus tag will always have more support. But the s3 is sweet and there are some talented devs out there who are amazing with touchwiz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

While not as open a GNex, the user base will probably be much larger than the GNex.

It likely won't be too long till we see AOSP as well, what with Sammy's lenient stance on root/bootloaders. AOKP has already stated they will be making a port. As I've said before, the GSII made Sammy the biggest phone manufacturer on the planet. GSIII has no indication so far of stopping that trend. Considering the massive supply chain problems they've had internationally (and that they are starting to get with the pre-orders domestically) I wouldn't be surprised if the AMOUNT of development exceeds the Nexus, at some point. There's advantages to both, the GNex is designed specifically to be a developer phone... while the GSIII is not, it will likely be pretty easy to turn into a developer phone, and it will have immense popularity.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Threads merged


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm assuming that since it ships w/an unlocked boot loader, things should go pretty smoothly/quickly for dev support. W/the device on what, five carriers, that should result in a lot of sales and dev interest.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yeah, I'm assuming that since it ships w/an unlocked boot loader, things should go pretty smoothly/quickly for dev support. W/the device on what, five carriers, that should result in a lot of sales and dev interest.


has it been confirmed to be shipping with an unlocked boot loader?
i would assume it will be but a confirmation would be nice.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally all I want is root and a kernel. With the amount of stock functionality we are getting, I see no reason to throw a rom on. BUT the crackflasher in me will prolly come out at some point ;O)


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

not sure about the unlocked bootloader, but they released the source code already, so that would indicate that it is unlocked. (IMHO)


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

and the verdict is in -http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/12/reminder-you-do-not-have-to-switch-to-verizons-new-share-everything-data-plans/
if you upgrade after june 28th you will be forced off of the shared plans. 
unless you buy full retail of course


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> and the verdict is in -http://www.droid-lif...ing-data-plans/
> if you upgrade after june 28th you will be forced off of the shared plans.
> unless you buy full retail of course


This. Just pre-ordered the S3. Using an S1 right now with AOKP on it. The S1 with AOKP is still a great device. The primary dev for the VZW S1 is getting the S3 so you know that AOKP will be on it. I can live with TouchWiz for a month or 2 while AOKP works the kinks out. Like others have stated I am looking at the S3 to have the best LTE battery life to date on VZW (minus maybe the Razr Maxx due to it's huge battery). I am hoping that Samsung comes out with a slightly extended battery much like the G-Nex. I don't want to make my phone a hunchback, but a little thicker is fine.

Also hoping to see something about a car dock very soon. I have my S1 dock hardwired (charger into the fuse block and 3.5mm cable both ran behind the dash for a clean look) and want to retain the look and function for long car rides.

Due to the changes coming on the 28th I am upgrading both my wife and I to a 4G phone. Hopefully in 2 years there will be next years phones for around the same price on Craigslist/Ebay that you can get for what an upgrade might cost. I am having a hard time envisioning what smartphones will look like in 2 years. I mean you already have LTE, huge HD screens, HDMI out, NFC, and loads of other things. The S3 is a pretty safe bet for a 2 year device IMHO.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> and the verdict is in -http://www.droid-lif...ing-data-plans/
> if you upgrade after june 28th you will be forced off of the shared plans.
> unless you buy full retail of course


what if you upgrade from a 4G phone to a 4G phone?
My understanding was you'd only be forced off if you switched from a 3G phone to a 4G phone.
I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> what if you upgrade from a 4G phone to a 4G phone?
> My understanding was you'd only be forced off if you switched from a 3G phone to a 4G phone.
> I could be completely wrong though.


You are completely wrong 

It doesn't make a difference 3G or 4G, after the 28th when you upgrade, you'll loose unlimited data ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> You are completely wrong
> 
> It doesn't make a difference 3G or 4G, after the 28th when you upgrade, you'll loose unlimited data ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


unless you buy the phone at full retail price


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Or buy third party like ebay

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Liquid Rom will be coming to the S3 a couple weeks after release


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> and the verdict is in -http://www.droid-lif...ing-data-plans/
> if you upgrade after june 28th you will be forced off of the shared plans.
> unless you buy full retail of course


posted this on the Droid X forum as well;

i just pre-ordered the SIII from Verizon, and when it got to data plans, IT carried my unlimited data plan forward and DID NOT require me to set up a pay by the amount i think i'm going to use. According to my contract from verizon, i have an SIII, arriving by July 9th, and it will come with my current data plan for the next 2 years.

didn't force me to give up my data plan, even tho i won't have the phone until the 9th (by the latest).

i'm not a lawyer by any means, just understand that when you sign a contract, it is binding until the end of that contract. SO... i'm still covered under the grandfather clause for unlimited data for at least the next 2 years.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> posted this on the Droid X forum as well;
> 
> i just pre-ordered the SIII from Verizon, and when it got to data plans, IT carried my unlimited data plan forward and DID NOT require me to set up a pay by the amount i think i'm going to use. According to my contract from verizon, i have an SIII, arriving by July 9th, and it will come with my current data plan for the next 2 years.
> 
> ...


Same thing here. If there are upgraded terms I need to agree to at the time of activation that state otherwise, I'll send it back.


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> posted this on the Droid X forum as well;
> 
> i just pre-ordered the SIII from Verizon, and when it got to data plans, IT carried my unlimited data plan forward and DID NOT require me to set up a pay by the amount i think i'm going to use. According to my contract from verizon, i have an SIII, arriving by July 9th, and it will come with my current data plan for the next 2 years.
> 
> ...


Just making the same switch myself. The SIII is the only phone to pre-order on VZW right now if you want to stay on the cutting edge AND keep unlimited data. Going to miss my DX though.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

The most interesting thing for this to me is that the


PhantomGamers said:


> what if you upgrade from a 4G phone to a 4G phone?
> My understanding was you'd only be forced off if you switched from a 3G phone to a 4G phone.
> I could be completely wrong though.


"LTE is our anchor point for data share. So as you come through an upgrade cycle and you upgrade in the future, you will have to go onto a data share plan. And moving away from, if you will, the unlimited world and moving everyone into a tiered structure/data share type plan.
So when you think about our 3G base, a lot of our 3G base is unlimited. As they start migrating to 4G they will have to come off of unlimited and go into the data share plan. And that's beneficial for us for many reason, obviously."
While he is wrong the comments from Verizons CFO make it clear that they were planning to pitch it that way to us until it was too late. What he doesn't mention is that a decent amount of us will be on LTE before the switchover. And they are NOT ALLOWED by the fcc to throttle our service under LTE. Therefor they need to limit access to the pipes somehow. Bandwidth is not unlimited and data usage continues to rise. Rather than look for a way to fix the underlying issue they have decided that they will control access based on how much people can afford to spend. That is going to bite them at some point as people start to leave and go elsewhere. The problem is that we refuse to switch the way we deal with carriers to the International model where you bring your phone to the carrier that best fills your needs and they have little to no control over your phone.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> posted this on the Droid X forum as well;
> 
> i just pre-ordered the SIII from Verizon, and when it got to data plans, IT carried my unlimited data plan forward and DID NOT require me to set up a pay by the amount i think i'm going to use. According to my contract from verizon, i have an SIII, arriving by July 9th, and it will come with my current data plan for the next 2 years.
> 
> ...


Verizon put out a press release a couple weeks ago confirming that those who preorder the s3 would be allowed to maintain there unlimited data , and your experience mirrors mine as well as many others that preordered , when you click on "accept terms" you are signing the contract with unlimited for a new 2 year term , with the device to be delivered later . The delivery date has no effect on the contract , so we are all safe on that front .
Unfortunately , Verizon COULD change their minds about letting us keep unlimited data , as I believe they have the right to do so under the TOS . Our recourse under the TOS for that would to be leave Verizon and cancel the contract , without having to pay the ETF . I'm not saying they are going to do this , I think the only way they will is if it will be profitable for them . The problem I see is if they try that , where the hell do we go ? CDMA carriers are a little limited to be able to take the phone to another carrier , and most people can't afford to drop another$200 at another carrer .


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i'd go to t-mobile, $30/month unlimited plan. prepaid, no contract.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Plus I read where tmobile is entering wth a deal with Verizon to use their spectrum for t mobile devices so I guess that will include 4g access also.

Anyone see the t mobile commercial with them blasting the iPhone 4s data speeds compared to their 4g devices? I guess they don't like att now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> not sure about the unlocked bootloader, but they released the source code already, so that would indicate that it is unlocked. (IMHO)


One has nothing to do with the other.

1) It's the kernel, not the entire OS source. Even Moto eventually releases that as it's GPL.

2) Aside from that, Samsung phones very rarely have ever been locked as far as I know. Probably a few outliers though


----------



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> What this guy said.
> 
> I personally just preordered the 32gig for the full retail price, but i plan on craigslisting my thunderbolt with all its accessories to pay for part of it and turning in my vacation pay at work. Its got the specs to be an amazing phone, and you can't argue with 2 gigs of ram.


I like the way this guy thinks. . I'm selling my gnex and all accessories and l'll be paying less than 2 yr pricing. . Actually, since I hit that lick at the craps table on the 4th... I ain't paying a whole lot at all.. Don't get me wrong... I love my Gnex... But aside from ICS... It was terribly underwhelming... And I'm sorry.. But the development community has gotten kinda stagnant.. Or maybe I'm just outgrowing the crackflashing thing... 1.5/2gb...up to 64 gb sd sure sounds pretty nice right now. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well on vzw probably not with the lock boot loader . Its like having a moto phone . Glad I stuck with the gnex. 
Doesn't mean they won't make a bootstrap like moto . 
Kexec also has come a long way .

Anyways glad I didn't pull the gun to buy it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Well on vzw probably not with the lock boot loader . Its like having a moto phone . Glad I stuck with the gnex.
> Doesn't mean they won't make a bootstrap like moto .
> Kexec also has come a long way .
> 
> ...


Not like a Moto phone at all actually. We don't need a bootstrapper as recovery can be replaced. Also they have already loaded custom kernels two ways, either by flashing over the recovery.img with a boot.img and using kexec. While not as free as a Nexus, its still going to happen. It already has with two different ways.

Sent from my liquified DX


----------

